# I'll draw your horse.



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Ok I've been drawing for a little while but quit over the summer and would like to get back into it. 
Just put up a pic of your horse and I'll print it out and draw it. I'll do 2 drawings at a time and it might take a week or longer to due them, depending on school and everything! 
Examples:
http://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj165/camera-*****-1234/drawings/drawing.jpg
http://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj165/camera-*****-1234/drawings/racers.jpg
http://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj165/camera-*****-1234/drawings/3-2.jpg

Request:
1.
2.


----------



## nascarcats (Aug 5, 2008)

what are your fees?


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

I'm just doing it for free! 8D


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

ooo i would love u to do Jiff:]]
wow ur really great!!
xD


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

heres another one if u cant draw that!! u can pick:]]


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

aww thanks! I would love to do Jiffers, he looks a lot like my mare!

Request:
1.Jiffers329
2.


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

really?? lol whats her registerd name??


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

whoa!!!
yeah they do!!! same halter too lol








whoa lol thats freaky


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

hahah thats great! waht a cawinckidink! not sure what that word is! lol


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

lol i swear they look exactly alike in that pick!! haha yup!! i know i cant spell that word either!! hah


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

How old is he?


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

just turned 18 a few months ago
and Abby??


----------



## amightytarzan5 (Mar 20, 2008)

Here's Spider!


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Aww he's so cute! I'd love to draw him! 

Request:
1.Jiffers328
2.amightytarzan5

*REQUEST ARE CLOSED*

Wow he looks really good for 18! She just turned 5.


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

lol thanks!
he has the biggest personality ive ever seen in a horse!! lol
he also acts like a yearling
haha
hes full of energy and can really jump!
and hes sooo playful:]


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Hehe, he sounds like one of my old school horses, Toby, but he was about 35. lol But your boy is gorgeous!


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

aww thanks!! that means a lot!!
soo is Abby!!
omg shes soo pretty!
i love her color!


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Thanks! 
Yea they almost have the same color, but she is more redish than Jiffer!


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

yeah!! 
heres a nice somewhat clean one lol
he looks a little bit more red than in the other picks:]
lol








lol i hope i didnt already show u this pick!
hah








and heres two that i really like lol


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

WOW he does look really red in those pics! Is he like that in real life?


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Here's what I got so far!


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

yeahh the first and the second one...but the third i darkend him a little lol

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!
i love it!!!!!!!!!
u even did the blaze right!!!
wow!!!
haah i love it!!
ur like really good!
thanks soo much lol


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Thanks, but I'm not done! lol I've still have to draw the eyes, shade, and add detail! lol


----------



## Horse_Chick (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi

Your going to be very busy but i would love a pic of Sassy if you can fit it in!! :lol: Thanks 



















You dont need to worry about drawing the person in the pic lol.










Any would be great.
Many thanks
XX


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

I'd be glad to! I'll put you on the request list once I'm done with Jiffers328! I love your horse by the way!


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

You can draw Lizzy if you want


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

well so far i think uve done an excelent job!!!=]=]=]


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Thanks! and Harlee rides horses, I'd love to draw Lizzy!


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Here you go Jiffers328(i need to learn your name! lol) I hope you like it! It's the first, shaded drawing I've done in a while! 









Request:
1.amightytarzan5 
2.horse_chick
3.harlee rides horses

REQUEST CLOSED!


----------



## GiddyUpGirl (Aug 5, 2008)

ok i know yousaid requests closed... but please make me 4th in line!! lol i really really want my horsey drawn!! im happy to wait just do it whenever you get time!!


















either one you want to do.. i dont mind


----------



## crazed horse lover (Aug 24, 2008)

you draw really well and all those horses are cute!


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

its Allie lol

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
i REALLY LOVE it!!
LOVE LOVE LOVE IT!!!
ur great=]
thanks sooooooooooooo
MUCH!!


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

I'm glad you like it! 
I'm almost done with Spyder! I got some of it shaded(from his head to shoulder). Should be done in the next couple of days!


----------



## pickandgrin (Sep 11, 2008)

Horse_Chick said:


> Hi
> 
> I love your Sassy. I rendered some digital art using one of your photos.
> 
> Thanks omgpink. This is my first post on this site and I didn't want to start a new thread.


----------



## Horse_Chick (Mar 27, 2008)

OH WOW pickandgrin that looks great, Thanks heaps. That looks great.

XX


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Here's what I've got of Spyder so far, sorry it's not much I've been sick! ):


----------



## amightytarzan5 (Mar 20, 2008)

It looks pretty good! Take your time!


----------



## anrz (Dec 21, 2008)

Okay I know that requests are closed, but people have been requesting anyway, so here's mine:







(Celeste)







(Ruby)
I don't care who you do (you choose).


----------

